# Cleaning your loft



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Besides scraping, what do you do routinely to clean your loft and how often?


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I clorox my feeders and waterers weekly. Grit is changed as soon as it becomes damp or once a week.. or which ever comes first. Each night I take out the waterer from that day.. empty it and hang it up to dry in the cellar for 12hrs. Usually once a month I will spray all perches, cracks and corners with a mite/lice spray.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I try and clean once a week. I first scrape everything and put it in buckets, then after that i sweep the whole loft... I also make sure any poo that could have gotten in the feeders is out, and any water before cleaning is now fresh so no dust is in it from sweeping. Every now and then i also spray the whole loft with lice stuff to try and keep lice down.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I like to spray pemetherin ( can't spell ) befor I clean that way any pigeon fly eggs that could be in the nest will not hatch and make it back to the loft. If you spray in the morning early then wait an hour or so and then clean the loft then spray the entire loft, the walls, the floor, and even under the loft you should get all the little critters. It's over kill to spray that much but I like it.
Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I clean almost everyday and sterilize the drinker every day. I also clean the outside of the loft to make sure there are no feathers flying around. I hated this part of this hobby.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I vacuum w a shop vac at least once a week


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Scrape once a day and vacum in the off season.....Clean/vacum 2 to 3 times a day when breeding/racing....Fresh grit,clean waters at all times...Alamo


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

I clean once a year. As long as the inside is dry, I haven't had a problem with health. When I do clean, I scrape and use diluted bleach and spray the inside.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you scrape everyday or other there is not a big need to disenfect all the time.. a few times a year is fine, if there is a sickness in the loft then that is another story..


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

*expanded metal flooring*

.


that is why i very much like my flooring. just have to roll old newspaper on the tray every 3-4 weeks. no more scraping. poop goes straight to the tray.




























kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/Aview.htm


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

kalapati said:


> .
> 
> 
> that is why i very much like my flooring. just have to roll old newspaper on the tray every 3-4 weeks. no more scraping. poop goes straight to the tray.
> ...


That is a very nice setup you have.


----------

